# tapering a guitar neck



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

what would be the best method to taper a neck, making a tapering jig for a table saw, use a jointer , or sanding it on a belt sander . free-hand.. Rick


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Use a router and template for the outer edges then work the back contour by hand. I like necks (guitar necks...) to be shaped to fit my hand, so it makes sense to do final sanding by hand.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

OK Thanks, different ways of doing it but that sounds better


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Just mark it out and use a spokeshave


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am talking about the taper of the neck, not the profile..


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about too!!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitar-building-methods-techniques/43140-la-cabronita-variant.html 

Threads 8, 9, 10 talk about necks. Being a woodworker yourself, maybe it will give you some ideas.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

what would you do first taper the neck and the route for truss rod or the truss rod first


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

I would rout the neck while it is still square, then do the tapering and profiling.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I would peruse the threads in the Guitar Builders Forum, including the builders that some inconsiderate posters have chased away. I'm sure a lot of build techniques have already been discussed.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitar-building-methods-techniques/


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Guitar101 said:


> I would peruse the threads in the Guitar Builders Forum, including the builders that some inconsiderate posters have chased away. I'm sure a lot of build techniques have already been discussed.
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitar-building-methods-techniques/



So are you saying we shouldn't discuss this anymore because it's already been done in other threads?


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

I use a template that I use as a guide with my router and a ball bearing bit.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

My neck building will have to take a back seat for the moment, i have a problem with the shape of the body, my pattern was out not right , and the pickguard is not fitting proper..I should have waited tell i had the parts..The horn is the right length i dont want to make it smaller.. and i cannot move the pickguard ahead, it will create a smaller space on the inside of the horn.

I have decided too buy some pickguard material and make one too fit , i still have binding too go around this, top also , so i will loose a bit more wood 
the spacing should be 3/8, around the pickguard and its all over the place as you can see in the photo..


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

JCM50 said:


> I use a template that I use as a guide with my router and a ball bearing bit.


I cut the rod slot first when square. Then a template the contour. 








then the fretboard is installed. Then you can trim the fretboard to the neck via bearing bit 
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/shoretyus/guitar build/IMG_3721.jpg








Then shape the back by hand


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I copied the contour off my 66


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

shoretyus said:


> Then shape the back by hand


 
Thanks for posting that pic - I haven't seen a holding device like that elsewhere. Great piece of info for those shaping by hand.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

NGroeneveld said:


> So are you saying we shouldn't discuss this anymore because it's already been done in other threads?


Not at all. I tend to gather up all the information I can, be it forum posts, information from earlier posts, or U-tube videos and then make my decisions as to how I will proceed with my project. I did come across an interesting video on truss rod installation.

Truss Rod Intallation


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

This is great Information, i am now learning alot, nothing like having pictures too go by.. I am kinda un-decide which way too rout the truss rod..

I like the look of the skunk strip on the back side... but i am gluing on a fingerboard.. have you router the back side and is it any more difficult then doing the top..


----------



## n.milburn (Apr 5, 2011)

As several others stated, a router with jig is perhaps the best way. You can see in this picture the tiny holes in the neck caused by screwing a straight edge onto the neck. Using a straight edge, rather than a particular jig, allows for custom neck widths & tapers. But a single jig that can be used for both left and right side without repositioning is certainly the best if you are making many instruments to the same spec.

http://handcraftedguitars.ca/2011/11/20/the-neck/dscn0003-2/


----------

